# Weird. Puffy Bottom Gum



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

For the past few weeks, Jack's lower gum has looked weird to me. I kept asking the hubby who would tell me that I am nuts but it bothered me. 

1. I am pretty sure it used to be black. Now it is mostly pink.

2. It is puffy, not really swollen but an uniform puffy all the way around.

3. It started just in the middle between the canines but now I think it is further back.

4. It doesn't seem to bother him at all.

5. We have no changes in food. However, I did get a new bag of food about 3 weeks ago.

6. I took him to the vet this morning. She agreed it wasn't quite normal but couldn't think of a cause. She is going to research it. 

SOOO............ Any thoughts???
What would cause swelling and a pigment change?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The vet emailed. This is what she thinks. Has anyone had any experience with vitiligo?

As far as I can tell from my research, Jack's lip pigmentation change may be vitiligo, a benign pigment change. If it becomes crusty, itchy or painful, it may start looking more like an immune disease called discoid lupus or pemphigus, but so far, it seems like a benign skin change.​


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Is it his lip or his gums?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I guess you would call it his lip. I checked old pictures. It was black before. The vet wants to hold off on doing a biopsy unless it progresses. A biopsy would require taking a chuck out of his lip. OUCH!

She said I could take him to a dermatologist if I wanted.


----------

